# Please please please guess from scan today



## mummyconfused

So just had my 12 week scan. He was convinced at the start it was a boy. Them saw 3 lines and said his just not sure now. What does that even me? 

Baby measured exactly on time. At 12w. 

Will update with pics when I'm sent them


----------



## Angelbaby_01

12 weeks is too early to get a n accurate gender scan because everything is still too small. It will be a bit more clearer closer to 16 weeks +. Congratulations on a healthy baby.


----------



## mummyconfused

Please tell me what you all think of gender
 



Attached Files:







M_1028-K122880.2014BRU0014143-1-1191.SR.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 51









M_1024-K122880.2014BRU0014143-1-1191.SR.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 46









M_1027-K122880.2014BRU0014143-1-1191.SR.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 42









M_1009-K122880.2014BRU0014143-1-1191.SR.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 38









M_1015-K122880.2014BRU0014143-1-1191.SR.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Rhio92

It's too early. Get a scan at 16 weeks or wait until your 20 week scan to find out x


----------



## rwhite

At 12 weeks, their genitals look identical so it would be impossible to tell, but I think 15 weeks is the earliest you can find out with a good amount of accuracy :)

https://www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html


----------



## mummyconfused

Bump


----------



## mummyconfused

Can you tell?
 



Attached Files:







M_1028-K122880.2014BRU0014143-1-1191.SR.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 27









M_1026-K122880.2014BRU0014143-1-1191.SR.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 28









M_1027-K122880.2014BRU0014143-1-1191.SR.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 25


----------



## HoneyBev

I think it's still too early to tell xx maybe try the gender prediction boards?


----------



## mummyconfused

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...23-please-please-please-guess-scan-today.html

Look at my pics. Pretty detailed


----------



## chrislo4

I also agree that its too early to be 100% accurate. Nice pics x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

If you want guesses then you should posts in the gender prediction section. :)


----------



## nickyb

Potty shots aren't reliable at this gestation as boys and girls look the same did u get any profile shots of baby showing the nub?


----------



## mummyconfused

Bump. There the only pics I have.


----------



## Mum2threeboys

Try the ingender website, at this stage it would be too early to tell for sure.


----------



## Sunseal

Ditto the other posters really, it's probably still too early to tell, I'd guess girl by what I can see there but wouldn't want to put a lot of certainty behind it. 
The guys over at ingender are very good, give them a try :)


----------



## Loozle

Unsure as there isn't a nub shot but I'm going to guess :blue:


----------



## Eleanor ace

I'd guess girl, as you can see three lines in the right place on the last 2 pics. But I'm not sure whether you'd expect to see that at 12 weeks so I'm not sure!


----------



## mummyconfused

Thanks ladies. Any more guesses?


----------



## mummyconfused

Cheeseburger? 3 lines? Girl?
 



Attached Files:







M_1027-K122880.2014BRU0014143-1-1191.SR.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 9









M_1026-K122880.2014BRU0014143-1-1191.SR.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Eleanor ace

Thread closed as you have an active gender prediction thread open.


----------



## supersherwolf

Sorry maybe not what you want to hear but I think boy.


----------



## emmi26

I think boy


----------



## CrimsonZombie

:pink:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I am guessing girl


----------



## ClairAye

I think girl :pink:


----------



## mummyconfused

Thanks ladies. Any more guesses


----------



## mummyconfused

First pic is the nub theory. Bottom is boy and girl and top is my bubba. 2nd pic is a profile.
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1409180070241.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 11









M_1032-K122880.2014BRU0014143-1-1191.SR.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mummyconfused

I had my 12 week scam yesterday. And have a gender scan at 16 weeks. This is what she said after seeing my pictures. 

Please can be viewed here -https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/gender-prediction/2222923-please-please-please-guess-scan-today.html
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-08-28-14-31-27.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 69


----------



## mummyconfused

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...23-please-please-please-guess-scan-today.html

Is link to pics


----------



## Eleanor ace

Nub looks girly to me, from the angle and the fork.


----------



## minties

Lovely clear pictures! Not sure if this helps but here is my thread from 12 weeks with my daughter. Your pics are way clearer though.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...w4d-scan-any-gender-guesses.html#post17701235


----------



## mummyconfused

Wow after looking at yours. Mine looks very girly


----------



## KKAmezaga

Looks like a girl, usually when it's a girl the ultrasound will show 3 lines on their pelvic region which represent the vaginal lips and clot


----------



## madseasons

My guess is :pink:!


----------



## pinkribbon

At 12 weeks it's still early as the nub could still rise and boys and girls look similar. However I'll guess girl, because the nub is looking flat between the legs rather than starting to head upwards like a boy would :shrug:

Have you tried ingender? They're good guessers over there and cold water is a tech.


----------



## minties

They are good. They all guessed Sophie was a girl.


----------



## ClaRav

At this gestation both boy and girl parts look similar. It's not until 15/16 weeks that the 'nub' shrinks down to form girly parts or carries on growing into boy parts. The photos are lovely but it's just too soon to guess. I can see the 3 lines which would indicate girl but I can also see something else to indicate boy. Until further on in pregnancy it will be hard to tell .. it's annoying having to wait but you will get much more accurate guesses! X


----------



## mummyconfused

Gender scan In 19 days. Yay


----------

